# Finally Some Good Luck with the Cold Weather!!!



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

I finally had the chance to get out last saturday after taking a month off because of the warm weather! I made it out in the country late and finally had my first set at about 1:30 PM. The first coyote busted me but decided to give me one last look at 342. The next set only took like 15 minutes to have a coyote mesmerized by my mojo critter. She sat on her butt 50 yards from the decoy with her head cocked to the side. The third set was only about 400 yards from the last and didnt produce anything. The next set was about a mile and a half to the north and produces a large male. He took a step just as I was squeezing the shot off and I ended up gut shooting it and then tracking it for the next 4 and 3/4 miles. It was then that I remembered my drag rope was left in the pickup.  This pretty much took the rest of my day but I felt pretty good about my success rate.

So we went out again today, back to the same area as the week before and I have to say the cold weather has really helped me to call them in. We got out into the country at 9:30. The first set was a bust. The second set gave me about a 12 pound coyote. I will have to upload some pics. I think if I would have been in a tourney today I would easily have won the money for smallest coyote. The next set had a coyote almost making it all the way to the mojo Black Jack.. I barked 3 times to try to stop her and there was no way. The next set produced yet another coyote that snuck in on us. She blended in perfectly in a cut cornfield. My father missed the standing shot and I made a nice running shot to get #3 for the day. The next set was a bust. We decided to head a little further south down the road. Our next set was only about a mile and a half from the last. We turned on the foxpro and started with a Rodent in distress which was fairly quiet. I noticed a large coyote coming from almost 3/4 mile straight into the call. Before we started I mentioned to my dad that wouldnt it be cool if I could call one in across the lake. I was amazed at how good their hearing was. He ended up winding us at about 125 and we never did get a shot. We continued a little further to the south and pulled into a farmstead to get permissing. The farmer was a sheep farmer and was full of information on how to hunt his property. Our next set produced yet another female. I knicked her and ended up tracking her for about a mile before finishing her off. We decided to head back to one of the areas from about 3 sets ago. We setup about 1200 yards to the north of the stand we called the one in that winded us only 2 hours earlier. This time we had a coyote coming from the other side of the lake. I think he caught some movement and started walking away. He never did come in under 300 yards. Our final set of the day had plenty of coyotes answering to my howls. We did have 1 coyote hang up and he never did commit. We decided to call it a day as the wind started to come up a little and i could barely feel my fingers.

So all in all today we had 7 coyotes come in with only 11 sets and brought home 4 of them. Each of them being only singles. So my advice to the people that are having troubles is to stay at it. The cold weather is making them more hungry!


----------



## cy4676 (Jan 21, 2012)

Good Job, I am the guy that talked to ya at Clark in Jamestown yesterday morning. I ended up making one stand yesterday afternoon right before the wind started to pick up. Again, no luck! I'm at a loss right now. The guy who owns the land had just heard the dogs howling in the area the night before and it was a great looking spot. I sat for about 45 minutes figuring I would give them extra time with the long grass in the area but, nothing. Not sure what I'm doing wrong right now.


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

Finally had time to post a pic.
~SN


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

Excellent hunting! What area are you hunting? i'm just curious because i want to know how much snow you have. the fargo area got about 5 inches last night and I hunt around leonard, nd which got about the same amount as fargo. I'm heading out this weekend to make some stands and am very excited to hunt after this cold and snow!


----------



## SilentKnight (Nov 29, 2007)

I was hunting a little further west. I have hunted down in the sandhills before and it, like any other place, has its pros and cons. There wasnt much for snow in the area that I was hunting in so it made tracking much more difficult.

~SN


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

SilentKnight said:


> I have hunted down in the sandhills before and it, like any other place, has its pros and cons.
> 
> ~SN


Mostly cons. Mainly the 900 people that pound the snot out of it.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

i hunt about 400 acres of private land so i will be fine


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

400 acres is good for about......one set. Than what?

If you've been calling the same ground repeatedly, its no surprise youve been getting "blanked" this winter.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I've called it once this year. and that was before snow. I also go with a buddy on some different land in the sand hills as well as some by the Galchutt area. So i do more than that 400 acres.


----------



## jk3hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll admit the sand hills can be hit or miss it's all about finding land that is not hit very hard. lots of back road driving and scouting works but it's nice to have connections from growing up in the area


----------

